# E Pay questions?



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Can someone tell me what the difference is between a FINAL VALUE FEE and a FINAL VALUE FEE ON SHIPPING? Am I am being charged both of these on selling the same item as well as an insertion fee?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I havne't paid attention to how they're doing it exactly, but eBay now charges their FVF on both item's cost, as well as shipping. Some sellers had been charging a very small Buy It Now price for the item itself (to lure customers, as well as cut their FVFs) and then charging an exorbitant price for shipping. 

Consequently, eBay cut their rate a smidge, and is charging their FVF on both shipping as well as item price. I thought they'd do it as a single cost, but you must be seeing it as the FVF for item/shipping individually.

It must have come out in the wash because my seller fees never really changed.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you 
ErinP


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

ErinP is right, eBay now charges final value fees on both the item's price as well as the shipping price.


----------

